
Are Targeted Ads Stalking You? Here’s How to Make Them Stop - wheresvic3
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/15/technology/personaltech/stop-targeted-stalker-ads.html
======
dotcoma
It's great to see honest reporting from the NY Times.

However, one has to wonder: Are they not playing the same game, i.e.
behavioural advertising based on users' data?

